# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Biến tần Nowforever

## Nam Long

Chào các cụ trong diễn đàn. E là mem mới. Chả là em mới kiếm dc em biến tần Nowforever D100S1R5B 1Ph AC220v. Giờ em muốn đấu nối từ Bob Mk1 với biến tần. Điều khiển qua phần mềm CNC usb controler. Cụ nào biết chỉ em với
1 số hình ảnh của nó

----------


## hongle228

Bác kết nối được chưa ạ ! 
Com nối với X1 cho phép chạy thuận.
P1- nối với Com trên biến tần
P1+ nối với AIN1 trên biến tần
P1+ và P1- điều khiển tốc độ của động cơ thông qua biến tần 
Ngoài ra còn cài đặt lại tham số tùy chỉnh cho biến tần nữa ạ !

----------

Nam Long

----------


## Nam Long

> Bác kết nối được chưa ạ ! 
> Com nối với X1 cho phép chạy thuận.
> P1- nối với Com trên biến tần
> P1+ nối với AIN1 trên biến tần
> P1+ và P1- điều khiển tốc độ của động cơ thông qua biến tần 
> Ngoài ra còn cài đặt lại tham số tùy chỉnh cho biến tần nữa ạ !


Cái này em đã thử ko được nên mới lên diễn đàn hỏi các bác. E thử cả X1 X2 X3 X4 đều không chạy. Trên biến tần này có cái chân X5 X6. 2 chân này nối với Com thì nó chạy. Nhưng nó chỉ chạy dc mỗi tốc độ mà mình set. Không điều chỉnh dc bác ạ

----------


## hongle228

> Cái này em đã thử ko được nên mới lên diễn đàn hỏi các bác. E thử cả X1 X2 X3 X4 đều không chạy. Trên biến tần này có cái chân X5 X6. 2 chân này nối với Com thì nó chạy. Nhưng nó chỉ chạy dc mỗi tốc độ mà mình set. Không điều chỉnh dc bác ạ


Bạn cài lại những tham số này nhé : 
P0-000=1
P0-001=1
P0-046=1
P0-057=0.00
P0-058=0.00
P0-059=10.00
P0-060= Tần số max mong muốn 
 Sau đó bạn kết nối lại thử bên ngoài bằng biến trở xem sao nhé bạn.

----------

Nam Long

----------


## Nam Long

> Bạn cài lại những tham số này nhé : 
> P0-000=1
> P0-001=1
> P0-046=1
> P0-057=0.00
> P0-058=0.00
> P0-059=10.00
> P0-060= Tần số max mong muốn 
>  Sau đó bạn kết nối lại thử bên ngoài bằng biến trở xem sao nhé bạn.


Cảm ơn bác nhé. E điều chỉnh được rồi

----------


## hongle228

> Cảm ơn bác nhé. E điều chỉnh được rồi


Vậy là bạn cài lại tham số thì oke ?

----------

Nam Long

----------


## Nam Long

> Vậy là bạn cài lại tham số thì oke ?


E cài lại như bác nói là dc. Bác có tài liệu con này ko cho em xin luôn

----------


## hongle228

> E cài lại như bác nói là dc. Bác có tài liệu con này ko cho em xin luôn


uhm, tại mình không trực tiếp làm nên mình cũng chỉ đưa ra những hướng có thể xảy ra được thôi ! MÌnh không có tài liệu model của bạn , nhưng có A100

----------

minhkhoipcm, Nam Long

----------


## tuananhdz

bác long sờ te nhà mình đã lộ đầu haha

----------

